# Pump timer issue and liquid carbon overdose....



## ian_m (27 Apr 2015)

Once again I due to Johnny McFumbleFingers and Mr FailureTo  RTFM, after replacing a timer I ended up putting 240ml liquid carbon into my 180litre tank. Whoops. 50x times overdose.

Sat down at 8pm'ish and could hear whirring...quick investigation revealed my liquid carbon dosing pump was running..hmm oh b*gger...quickly unplugged to stop that.

As you can see the fish are really bothered NOT, though plant in background now not happy.


Reason for Mr Cockup was, I received a replacement remote control socket after a failure, which I set up to respond to the time period for my dosing schedule, but as default the unit also responds as unit 1, my lights. So had come on at 4pm and was running 4pm to 8pm when I found it...

So all you worried about overdosing liquid carbon....don't, find something else to worry about as at x50 overdose appears to have little effect on the fish (can't say the same for one of the plants though)....


----------



## Jose (27 Apr 2015)

WOW! Those fish are hardy mate. You didnt have shrimp in there did you?


----------



## ian_m (27 Apr 2015)

Jose said:


> You didnt have shrimp in there did you?


No.


----------



## Jose (27 Apr 2015)

Youve just made a nice contribution to the hobby Ian. Thanks.


----------



## banthaman.jm (27 Apr 2015)

Ian_m, what a nightmare!!! fingers crossed everything will rebalance and be ok.
Jim


----------



## ian_m (27 Apr 2015)

Did a normal 50% water change following morning...couldn't be bothered to do the evening of discovery as fish all appeared to be OK, the plant in the background might have been starting to have melting issues.

The following morning fish still OK, tank possibly smelt of liquid carbon.

Biggest pain is 250ml of liquid carbon costs £3.50....

All appeared OK this morning when fed, had a good prod and poke around the tank to see if anyone had succumbed to liquid carbon overdose, but all fish present and correct and scoffing food.


----------



## banthaman.jm (28 Apr 2015)

Hi Ian_m,
I have recently brought myself some more Easycarbo from Amazon 1000ml for £15.60 with free postage, cheapest i found http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aquarium-Fertilizer-Carbon-Source-Easycarbo/dp/B00IKJ5TV8/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1430228180&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=easycarbo 1000ml
Jim


----------



## ian_m (28 Apr 2015)

banthaman.jm said:


> Hi Ian_m,
> I have recently brought myself some more Easycarbo from Amazon 1000ml for £15.60 with free postage, cheapest i found http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aquarium-Fertilizer-Carbon-Source-Easycarbo/dp/B00IKJ5TV8/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1430228180&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=easycarbo 1000ml
> Jim


This is what I use as cheaper...
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/neutro-co2-medium-p-6377.html


----------



## banthaman.jm (28 Apr 2015)

Thanks for the heads up Ian, will probably buy this next time.
Jim


----------



## papa_c (29 Apr 2015)

Guys, silly question time...you dose liquid carbon and pressure co2? Does it give increased results in plant growth?
Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (30 Apr 2015)

papa_cee said:


> silly question time...you dose liquid carbon and pressure co2? Does it give increased results in plant growth?


Good question....

These are only rumours, no one has proved...
1. Dosing liquid carbon (along with CO2) make the tank more algae resistant. Liquid carbon is great for removing algae off hardscape and with care off plants. My only proof of this is my HC used to suffer BBA on the lower leaves, once it started getting "big" and shading the lower sections. Since daily dosing liquid carbon it not longer gets BBA on lower leaves, despite lack of light.
2. Dosing liquid carbon supposedly makes the tank less sensitive to CO2 level and distribution issues.
3. Cos we can as we have dosing pumps.... and clearly overdosing is not as bad as every one thinks...

Further update...the plant in the background in the video is clearly having issues with some leaves shedding and melting. All other plants so far appear fine.


----------



## Daneland (2 May 2015)

Are you sure it was liquid CO2?


----------

